# Immer noch hungrig?????



## Patrol-Lady (4. Dez. 2012)

Hallo Leutz -
mein Miniteich läuft eigentlich seit einigen Jahren problemlos und wir hatten auch im Winter noch nie Verluste - aber in diesem Herbst machen mich meine Goldis doch fertig: die stehen IMMER NOCH an ihrem Futterplatz und betteln, ICH ignoriere sie ja, aber mein Männe fragt jetzt doch hartnäckig ob er nicht vielleicht ..... 
Ich sag' ja nein, und normalerweise ruhen die schon unten ab so ca. < +10°C, aber dieses Jahr sind sie jeden nachmittag oben und betteln .....

Beruhigt mich und meinen Mann doch mal!

Danke sagt jetzt schon Conny


----------



## libsy (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

Meine sind längst unten und lassen sich nicht mehr blicken.


----------



## dragsterrobby (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

Meine sind auch ganz unten im tiefen.


----------



## Zacky (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

Wie sind denn die Wassertemperaturen? Schon unter 10° C? Wenn nicht würde ich vorsorglich alle 3-4 Tage, bei entsprechender Wassertemperatur über 6-7°C noch ein wenig Winterfutter/Sinkfutter geben. So lange sie sich bewegen, verbrauchen sie auch Energie, die dann über den Winter nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Springmaus (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

Hallo,

 meine sind auch noch oben und wollen Futter!


----------



## Patrol-Lady (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

Na sag' ich doch - NORMALERWEISE würden die Jungs schon lange untenliegen müssen, is' ja nich' ihr erster Winter und die haben seit Wochen nur noch knapp 5°C .......

Aber danke       Zacky für den Tip mit dem Sinkfutter und dem Kräftesparen, gibt's halt 'n büschen was nach unten .....


----------



## Patrol-Lady (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

@ Doris - da bin aber froh das meine nich' alleine sind  ...


----------



## zickenkind (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

Also meine sind auch immer noch hungrig und nehmen das Futter gut an unter ihrem Bällebad )


----------



## Zacky (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

@-Conny "Patrol-Lady"

...aber achte darauf, dass es wirklich Winterfutter ist, denn das ist für die Jungs & Mädels deutlich leichter zu verdauen bei niedrigen Temperaturen, die Fische reduzieren ja auch entsprechend ihre Verdauung und Verarbeitung / Stoffwechsel von den Nährstoffen...


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

Hallo Conny,
auch bei mir war das so, doch als fauler Mensch habe ich halt nicht gefüttert . Das solte auch kein Problem sein, so lange es noch Nahrung im Teich gibt (und die gab es sogar, wenn man lange genug geschaut hat).
Über die Wechselwirkung Fütterung zu Wasserwerten kann ich leider weniger sagen, da mein Fischbestand nicht zu groß für das Teichvolumen ist, das wird sich leider demnächst ändern . So lange die Fische ausreichend Nahrung gefunden haben, werden sie schon mit dem Winter klar kommen, auch wenn wir sie jetzt nicht oder nur kaum füttern. Die Tipps zur Futterwahl würde ich ernst nehemn, ich habe auch ein "Winter"- und ein Sommerfutter.


----------



## HAnniGAP (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

Obwohl mein Teich schon zu 70% zugefroren ist, schießen die Fischlies, wenn sie mich am Loch sehen, aus der tiefe hoch und wollen was haben.   
Ich hab so ein Winterfutter und gebe ihnen dann auch was. Sie wollen eh jeder höchstens 2 Stück haben.


----------



## Patrol-Lady (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

@ Rolf und Zacky: Danke, das mit dem Winterfutter habe ich tatsächlich nicht gewußt !! Great!!
@73Michael: was bitte ist ein Bällebad im Teich?? Frostschutz??


----------



## Patrol-Lady (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

@Anni - hu, wo wohnst du denn das du schon EIS auf'm Teich hast?? Wir wären froh wenn wir Weihnachten éin bisschen Schnee hätten ..... Winterfutter habe ich jetzt meinen Mann suchen geschickt, mal gucken was es bei uns so gibt !!


----------



## HAnniGAP (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

Hi ich Wohnen in Böhmfeld (85113). Wir haben schon viel Schnee. heute hat es etwas getaut und eine reisen Dachlawine ist in den Teich gerauscht. Jetzt schwimmen Eisschollen und Schnee im Teich um die Wette.  1


----------



## zickenkind (5. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

Hallo Conny,

ich habe auf meinem Teich Bälle geschüttet um ein wenig die Temp  zu halten. In einer Ecke sprudelt ein Luftstein um den Teich offen zu halten. Ach ja, die Bälle sind die gleichen wie man sie in den Bällebädern in den Spielburgen für Kinder findet. Leider habe ich im mom kein Bild zur Hand.


----------



## Zacky (6. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

...das was Michael meint sieht dann so aus...

   

das 1. Bild ist vom Koi- & Schwimmteich im letzten Jahr und das 2.Bild von jetzigen Koiteich-Neubau mit zusätzlicher Plane... und es funzt ganz gut...


----------



## zickenkind (6. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

Danke Zacky, bei mir liegt sied letzter Nacht Schnee drauf, das wird nix mit einem Foto.


----------



## Lucy79 (6. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

900 Liter und Goldfische???  naja.. find ich ein bissel arg klein....


----------



## Patrol-Lady (6. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

@Michael und Zacky: thx für Erklärung und Bilder - is' denen dann nich' zu dunkel? Ach, selbst erklärt: wenn zugefroren und verschneit ja auch duster .... Wir haben nur den Styropor-Hut mit Luftsprudler drunter, hat bis jetzt aber jeden Winter geklappt.
@Anni - danke für die frostige Erklärung, friere gerade über'm Atlas .... 
@Susanne - war klar das irgendwann der Anschiß w/Größe und Besatz kommt; aber wir haben schöne Verstecke, abwechslungsreiche Gestaltung und super (regelmäßig getestete) Wasserqualität, leistungsfähige Pumpe und es wird (außerhalb der Winterruhe) alle 6 Wochen der Filter gereinigt ....


----------



## Lucy79 (6. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

...das war kein ,,Anschiss".... ich mach mir nur so meine Gedanken.. denn hier ist in den letzten Wintern zwischen 25 und 50 cm Eis auf dem Teich gewesen...    da wär bei nem Miniteich alles Eis am Stiel......  und wir wohnen noch im recht ,,warmen Westen"


----------



## Patrol-Lady (6. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

Hi Susanne - nehme Deine Bemerkung nicht krumm, ich weiß ja das unser Teichlein nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist, aber aus der Not geboren und das Beste was die kleine Rabatte hinterm Haus hergegeben hat - sieh' Dir mal meine Bilder an .... Wir hatten 2006 wegen einer Fehlberatung in einem Baumarkt 5 Mini-Goldfische à 50 Cent für unser Deko-Becken im Hof gekauft und prompt festgestellt (erst gekauft und dann gelesen) das wir die Fischlein da nicht überwintern können, also haben wir ein AQ fürs Wohnzimmer gekauft und die Minis überwintert. Hat denen dann so gut gefallen das sie ratzfatz fürs AQ zu groß waren und wir den Miniteich angelegt haben. Du kriegst jetzt wahrscheinlich die Krise, aber die Goldis  haben sich da so wohl gefühlt das es sogar Babies gab .... Ich weiß um die Problematik und achte aktiv sehr auf Wasserqualität. Wasgrößeres hätt' ich auch gerne, seufz ...


----------



## Christine (6. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

Hallo Conny,

man kann sich alles schön reden. Selbst wenn sie sich vermehren - bei der Größe züchtest Du nunmal kleine Krüppel - Du kannst es mit den Füßen der vornehmen Japanerinnen vor langer Zeit vergleichen. Und letztendlich weißt Du das auch, denn Du liest hier ja auch schon länger, gell.


----------



## frido (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

Hallo,

nachdem wir hier bereits wieder die -20 Grad Marke geknackt haben und der Teich bis auf eine kleine Stelle (Luftsprudler) zugefroren war, setzte nun seit gestern Tauwetter ein. Die Schneemassen schmelzen erstaunlich schnell weg und auch das kleine Loch im Eis ist bereits deutlich größer. Ich habe auch vier meiner kleinen Koi gesehen-anscheinend geht es ihnen gut. Während der starken Frostperioden habe ich regelmäßig die Wassertemp. am Boden gemessen, diese bewegte sich immer so um die vier Grad. Jetzt bei Tauwetter sind es 6 Grad am Teichboden und da ich einige Fische sehen konnte, habe ich den Fischen ein paar Winterpellets direkt vors Maul sinken lassen. Keine Reaktion, das Futter wurde nicht beachtet und erst recht nicht gefressen. Nehmen eure Koi bei diesen Temperaturen noch Futter auf? Viele füttern ja auch im Winter. Bei uns sind die Temperaturen im Winter allerdings eher sibirisch und zwischen Dezember und Anfang März am Teichgrund zwischen 4-6 Grad kalt. Wärmer wird es definitiv nicht. Wenn der Teich zugefroren ist, möchte ich durch das kleine Loch im Eis nicht "auf Verdacht" füttern, um durch nicht gefressenes Futter die Wasserqualität nicht negativ zu beeinflussen. Wie kontrolliert ihr im Winter, ob die Fische das angebotene Futter auch wirklich annehemen. Ist natürlich nur relevant für Teichbesitzer, deren Teiche auch zugefroren sind-bei Innenhälterung oder offenen Teichen lässt sich natürlich leichter feststellen, ob die Fische aktiver werden und angebotenes Futter auch verwerten. Die Alternative wäre, einfach gar nicht zu füttern-aber das gilt ja inzwischen als überholt. 

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Goldkäferchen (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

Hi,
Habe meinen Teich mit Luftpolsterfolie abgedeckt , die Skimmerpumpe läuft Tag u. Nacht und füttere,  seit die  wassertemperatur so um 4 Grad liegt nicht mehr. Außerdem liegt unten am Grund ein Heizkabel, daß jetzt an ist. Ich hoffe meine Goldis fühlen sich so wohl und überleben ihren 1. Winter im Teich. :?
Es war mir auch ein bißchen komisch nicht mehr zu füttern, aber die Fischlein blieben unten und waren sehr träge.
Hier noch  ein paar Bilder vom Teich im Dezember.
1


----------



## Joerg (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

Hallo Andreas,
wenn die Temperatur einmal auf 4° gefallen ist, schalten die auf Wintermodus um. Koi brauchen dann erst wieder gefüttert zu werden, wenn wieder länger über 10° sind.
Kann bei dir dann etwas dauern. Wenn die wirklich was zwischendurch benötigen, finden auch etwas im Teich.


----------



## frido (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

So-inzwischen ist der halbe Teich eisfrei und die Wassertemperaturen am Grund betragen wieder jenseits der 7 Grad-...wie auch immer das geht??? Die Koi sind inzwischen wieder aktiv und schwimmen munter im Teich herum. Futter wird auch wieder angenommen-allerdings sehr sparsam! Wenn sie sich bewegen, kostet das Energiereserven und diese sollte man doch eigentlich durch gelegentliche Fütterung wieder ausgleichen, oder liege ich da falsch? Ab dem Wochenende soll es wieder kälter werden und ich hoffe, die Fischis gehen dann wieder schlafen...!:beten

Grüße


----------



## Zacky (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

Füttern in Maßen ist sicherlich nicht falsch, wenn sich die Fische wieder aktiv bewegen, aber wenn die Zwischenperiode von kalt - warm - kalt recht kurz ist, würde ich wohl eher nicht füttern bzw. in einem Zeitraum von 5 Tagen nur einmal...die Fische halten auch eine Zeit lang ohne Futter aus und 7°C ist nicht unbedingt die beste Verdauungstemperatur...wenn sie gut vorgefüttert wurden, würde ich es bei kurzzeitigen Temperaturschwankungen mit dem Füttern lassen...aber nur meine Meinung


----------



## Joerg (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

Hallo Andreas,
ich würde nur füttern, wenn sie aktiv "betteln".
Etwas umherschwimmen ist noch kein Indiz für aktive Futtersuche. 

Wie Zacky schon schrieb sollte die Vorbereitung der Reserven viel wichtiger sein als ein wenig Füttern zwischendurch.


----------



## Andre 69 (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

Hallo 
Dann mal ne Frage hierzu 


> Wie Zacky schon schrieb sollte die Vorbereitung der Reserven viel wichtiger sein als ein wenig Füttern zwischendurch.


Aha also Winterspeck ! 
Aber wie ? Ab wann füttert ihr dann um wieviel mehr ? 
Oder reicht die Umstellung auf ein "fetteres" Futter ?


----------



## Joerg (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

Hi Andre,
die Frage ist nich so ganz einfach zu beantworten aber es gibt dazu etwas anerkannte Grundregeln.
Möglicherweise hat unser TA Rainer ja mal über die Feiertage Zeit was dazu zu schreiben.

Es geht weniger um wieviel mehr, da die verfressnenen Koi sich fast immer den Bauch vollschlagen. 
Eine Umstellung im Spätsommer auf fettreiches mit weniger Zucker und dazu mehr Proteine sollte schon ein guter Weg sein.


----------



## Christine (19. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*



Joerg schrieb:


> HMöglicherweise hat unser TA Rainer ja mal über die Feiertage Zeit was dazu zu schreiben.



Hat er doch schon mal: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/3


----------



## Joerg (20. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

Christine,
das war im Jahr 2006. 
Mittlerweile hat er sicher noch mehr Erfahrungen gesammelt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Immer noch hungrig?????*

wie aktiv die Asagi bei mir wieder sind kann ich nicht sagen, der Teich trägt ne geschlossene Eisdecke 

MfG Frank


----------

